# Distributed File Systems



## jnbek (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone had the opportunity to mess with any distributed file systems with FreeBSD? If so, what are some recommendations? What snags are to be expected, and stability is key. I've no real reason to implement a DFS system, other than my own knowledge and some bragging rights maybe, but my requirements will be pull cross platform usability, as in FreeBSD, Linux and Windows clients, access from within certain jails, etc etc. I am aware of GlusterFS but there seems to be issues with stability and it seems to be a prejudice toward Linux with regards to clients. From my admittedly limited research thus far, it uses FUSE and FUSE on FreeBSD is still unstable. (Correct me if I am incorrect.) Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 22, 2011)

While NFS may not be sexy enough for this and it's client/server model, if you include cross platform usability as a requirement that's pretty much where you will end up.

Coda support in the base system.  I haven't used it much, but support appears to be sketchy at best across different OS's.

http://www.coda.cs.cmu.edu/

/usr/src/sys/fs/coda


----------



## jnbek (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I already have a NFS and Samba setup in place. I am looking for something to geek with to improve my overall knowledge of UNIX systems. I guess I can give GlusterFS and Hadoop a shot with ZFS. See how all the turns out. At the end of the day, it's just about learning cool stuff to play with. Anyone with experience or advice, please; do share.


----------



## J65nko (Feb 22, 2011)

It is still on my 'todo' list but the Andrew Fileystem looks interesting.See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_File_System

According to http://www.stacken.kth.se/project/arla/ it is used in production on FreeBSD servers.


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 25, 2011)

*Coda*

Coda is GPL, right? I thought BSDs didn't include GPL'd source in kernel and important stuff like that.


----------

